# [2010] cell phone in Europe



## cpamomma

We are going to France and Italy in May and we want to have a cell phone to be able to communicate with the apartments we have rented and for emergencies.   We use Sprint in the US and our phone will not work (as we understand it) in Europe.  Do any of you have any good options that you have used?


----------



## pgnewarkboy

Either the OP or Moderator should move this thread to the Europe section of the board.  Best responses will come there.  I am also interested in this issue.


----------



## cpamomma

Good point.  I don't know how to move a post, so I just reposted it on the Europe board.


----------



## DeniseM

Any time you want something moved, just let a Mod know - that way you won't have a duplicate.


----------



## mikeemis

we have many times just purchased a sim card when we arrive.  Make sure you have a compatible phone.  Should cost 10-20 euros.


----------



## ada903

Make sure you have a phone that is both UNLOCKED and that it is SIM-CARD based, so you can replace the sim card with a locally bought one.


----------



## x3 skier

You need a Quad Band GSM phone that is unlocked. There are tons of them on eBay. Once you get the phone, take it with you and buy a SIM card when you get to Europe.

OR

Just buy a Pay as you go phone in Europe.

OR

Get a phone card either here or there and use public phones. 

Cheers


----------



## AKE

We used our Canadian-based cell phones (3 year old Nokias) throughout Europe and as we made only minimal calls, the chargese were not bad - around $1 - $3 for the first minute and then around $0.50 - $1.00 a minute after that.  So if you are only going to be making minimal or  emergency calls then just call your cell provider to make sure that your phone will work in Europe and use your existent cell phone.
Just a caution - a friend bought a cell phone in England and planned to use it throughout the continent.  Unfortunately it was a pay-as-you-go and could ONLY be loaded up with $'s in England so once he had exhausted the $$$'s he had loaded on it, it was basically useless throughout Europe (except for England).  IT also could not be used in North America.


----------



## suesam

Not really an answer but don't let this happen to you... we decided not to get a phone in London because our hotel had wifi and we were bringing our laptop. We have teenagers so this was a good way to keep in touch. Well one of my sons told me our dog was really sick and my parents were keeping him. I could not let anything happen to my dog so called my parents from a pay phone to tell them to take him to a vet.... that can't cost much.... plus the dog is worth it! Well we got the mastercard bill and that 10 minute phone call was $57.00!!  Ok. The dog is fine so it was worth it but jeepers that was one expensive phone call.


----------



## cpamomma

I am looking into using skype on a wifi enabled cell phone.


----------



## pgnewarkboy

cpamomma said:


> I am looking into using skype on a wifi enabled cell phone.



Please post here and let us know what you find out.  Thanks.  I have a t-mobile gsm phone.  I thought I could just buy a new sim card but I don't know if it is locked or not.  I didn't think gsm phones were locked because fo the sim replacement feature - but I really don't know if that is just a misconception of mine.


----------



## x3 skier

pgnewarkboy said:


> Please post here and let us know what you find out.  Thanks.  I have a t-mobile gsm phone.  I thought I could just buy a new sim card but I don't know if it is locked or not.  I didn't think gsm phones were locked because fo the sim replacement feature - but I really don't know if that is just a misconception of mine.



I would bet it is locked to the T Mobile network. SIM replacement does not matter. Some carriers will unlock a phone if you ask.

Cheers


----------



## cpamomma

Here is an article discussing affortable options:  

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/07/technology/personaltech/07basics.html?

I am now checking out Google Voice which I can use on my Palm Pre.  Lots of options...what to do???


----------



## nerodog

*mobal phone*

Easily Keep In Touch When Overseas
 Experts recommend the Mobal® GSM World Phone
Works in over 150 countries 
No monthly fees, no minimum usage, no contract 
Only pay for calls as and when you make them 
Get one international phone number for life 
Recommende
 this is the one I use and it has been great - the individual calls get put on my credit card  so it works.... take a look..... mobal.com


----------



## Passepartout

*Trac-Fone*

You can get one at Wal-mart or any number of el-cheapo places, activate it and all calls- local, long distance or international are the same price. Load the amount of money/minutes on it before you go and you are good to go. www.tracfone.com And no, I don't have any vested interest in this.

Jim Ricks


----------



## thheath

pgnewarkboy said:


> Please post here and let us know what you find out.  Thanks.  I have a t-mobile gsm phone.  I thought I could just buy a new sim card but I don't know if it is locked or not.  I didn't think gsm phones were locked because fo the sim replacement feature - but I really don't know if that is just a misconception of mine.



T-Mobile is a German company so your current phone will work through out Europe. 

Of course you need to check with them about the costs before you go.


----------



## chriskre

Sprint does have a world phone.  My brother has one.  He goes to Belgium every month for about 10 days.  But Sprint only has one and that would require buying a new phone but at least you'd be ready for the next vacation.  I'm considering my next phone will be a world phone too.  

You might also want to buy a Magic Jack and use it on your laptop.  That works better for me and I can call home for free.  

I also use my skype for international calls.


----------



## thinze3

ada903 said:


> Make sure you have a phone that is both UNLOCKED and that it is SIM-CARD based, so you can replace the sim card with a locally bought one.



Where do you buy a sim card and do you have to sign some sort of contract with the seller?
Is it a "long distance" call to/from the US?


----------



## ocdb8r

You didn't mention which countries in Europe you are going to be in, but I'll take a stab here.

Contrary to some of the suggestions, the best thing to do is get a local pay as you go sim card/phone.  If you do not already have access to an unlocked quad band phone, I would not bother spending the money to get one before you go.  You can get a simple phone, with any carrier in London for example, for no more than 5 Pounds (about $8).  No, it will not be fancy but it will work quite nicely as a phone for calls and texting.

Pay as you go (a.k.a. prepaid) plans in Europe are MUCH more affordable than in the U.S.  Roaming rates throughout the EU are regulated and fairly reasonable.  If you are going to be using the phone to call back to the U.S. you can opt for a plan that gives you free international minutes when you "top up" (shorthand for adding money to your prepaid account).  

Bottom line, in any of the western European countries, walk into one of the major carriers stores and tell them you want the cheapest phone they have (or a free sim card if you have an unlocked quad band phone) and they will get you started.  If you let them know what you want to do (calling/texting within Europe or more to the U.S.) they will get you on a decent plan.

Also remember that RECEIVING calls and texts is generally free in Europe (occasionally there may be a small charge if you are roaming in another country) as the CALLER pays extra to call a cell phone.  Therefore you end up using less minutes than you might in the U.S. as you are generally only paying for outbound calls/texts.


----------



## x3 skier

thinze3 said:


> Where do you buy a sim card and do you have to sign some sort of contract with the seller?
> Is it a "long distance" call to/from the US?



You can buy a SIM Card just about anywhere. there is no contract but the SIM is usually on a specific network. You can load it with "cash" to whatever level you want. For Example, Carphone Warehouse in the UK has SIMs for every UK network from "free" on up.

Typical rates from the UK to the USA are 5p to 15p a minute. Local calls vary from Free to 5p a minute. Incoming calls are usually free.

Cheers


----------



## thinze3

Thanks. We will be spending time in Rome first and Paris second. Are there any carriers that work at both locations?


----------



## cpamomma

We also will be in Paris and Rome (and Venice and Florence), but only in reverse order than thinze3.


----------



## JudyH

And we will start in Greece, then Italy, France, and Bacelona.  Get a prepaid phone in Greece when we start out?  Could it work with those countries?  My personal cell phone is acient, but works for me, and I have such a low monthly fee that I don't want to change it for another phone/plan.

Actually, I answered my own question, Tractfones won't work outsit of the US or VI.  From the website:

1.Can I make international calls on my TRACFONE cell phone when I am outside of the United States?

No. TRACFONE cell phones don’t work outside of the United States, Puerto Rico or the U.S. Virgin Islands


----------



## x3 skier

JudyH said:


> And we will start in Greece, then Italy, France, and Bacelona.  Get a prepaid phone in Greece when we start out?  Could it work with those countries?  My personal cell phone is acient, but works for me, and I have such a low monthly fee that I don't want to change it for another phone/plan.
> 
> Actually, I answered my own question, Tractfones won't work outsit of the US or VI.  From the website:
> 
> 1.Can I make international calls on my TRACFONE cell phone when I am outside of the United States?
> 
> No. TRACFONE cell phones don’t work outside of the United States, Puerto Rico or the U.S. Virgin Islands



You have basically two cheap choices IMO. Buy a cheap quad band phone with a SIM good for all of Europe or a new SIM in each country. I would go for the second even though you will likely have a different phone number for each SIM as it will probably be the cheapest. 

Cheers


----------



## Passepartout

JudyH said:


> I answered my own question, Tractfones won't work outsit of the US or VI.  From the website:
> 
> 1.Can I make international calls on my TRACFONE cell phone when I am outside of the United States?
> 
> No. TRACFONE cell phones don’t work outside of the United States, Puerto Rico or the U.S. Virgin Islands



This appears to be true. Their website is a little ambiguous. You CAN use Tracfone to call out of the USA for the same rate as a local call, but not from outside the USA- either back to USA or within other countries. Sorry if what I posted earlier in this thread misled anyone.... Jim


----------



## KarenB

Eurobuzz offer the best service that I could find without having the hassle of sourcing a phone, then a local SIM. Also a local SIM will expire if you don't use it often, but the Eurobuzz service stays active forever.

Have a look www.eurobuzz.com.

If you have any questions, let me know and I will try and andswer based on my experiences of using the service.

Karen


----------



## Kaidel

*hoping for cheaper*



KarenB said:


> Eurobuzz offer the best service that I could find without having the hassle of sourcing a phone, then a local SIM. Also a local SIM will expire if you don't use it often, but the Eurobuzz service stays active forever.
> 
> Have a look www.eurobuzz.com.
> 
> If you have any questions, let me know and I will try and andswer based on my experiences of using the service.
> 
> Karen



it looks like 79 cents per minute. someone said Frawg, had 5.00 international texting plan. does anyone have experience with that?


----------



## rfb813

If you have an unlocked GSM phone try this:
http://www.0044.co.uk/Global-sim-card.htm


----------



## rfb813

Another choice with a cell phone:
http://www.telestial.com/


----------



## optimist

We had the same question last year and based on the posts I read, I settled on buying an unlocked quad band phone from ebay and buying sim cards in each country. We were traveling to Germany, Austria and France.
When we got there, we found out that there are TONS of companies that sell sim cards in Europe and they are not all the same.  It's not just a matter of buying the card, slipping it in and off you go. The cards need to be activated before they work and while that sounds simple, some carriers' cards can only be activated by phone (well guess what, you now have to go track down a phone to activate your phone  ) or online.    The online website for the one we bought was only in german and not user friendly at all. To make a long story short, if you added it all up,  we spent a good  day of our vacation trying to activate our sim cards.

As far as the phone, we bought one on ebay.  I didn't want to spend a lot of money so I bought a no name brand which was obviously a copy of an 
iphone.  I guess it must have been made for the Dubai market because the ring tone and the tone when you first turned it on were an EXTREMELY LOUD call to prayer   It was such a complicated phone, it took me forever to figure out how to disable that feature.


----------



## KarenB

I've got one of those iPhone clone phones. It's awful. 

I bought it because it takes two SIMs so I can keep my Eurobuzz SIM in one slot and my T-Mobile SIM in the other.

The touch screen is really hard to use, which makes writing texts a real pain! In the end I binned the phone and went back to swapping SIMs around again.

K ;-)


----------



## baz48

Here's another option for SIM cards.  We're travelling to the UK on land and a cruise and Norway on a cruise so we got the UK SIM.  There's no charge for the card itself (until 6/30/10 at least), only $8 shipping and you only pay for calls you make, no minimums.  The individual calls aren't too bad (29 cents/minute within the UK and 39 cents/minute to the USA), but we don't really expect to use it that much.  Incoming calls and texts are free.  I wanted to get the card before we leave so we can give the UK phone number to family.  

http://www.brightroam.com/


----------



## x3 skier

I have an O2 card that I bought two years ago from Carphone Warehouse in London. Cost 10 Pounds and was supposed to go dead after a year of non use. I have used two years now about every Oct and it still is active. Even with a daily 5-10 minute call back to the states every day for a week, I still have lots of minutes left.

I will see if it still works when I get back again this Oct.

Cheers


----------



## caterina25

*Use PINGO in Europe*

I used PINGO for Italy and Spain.Get the info on line www.pingo.com very cheap and worked in all my hotel rooms.


----------



## Ken555

Just found this thread. I need a couple SIM cards for GSM phones for Italy later this year. I've read that in Italy you need to prove you are a local resident with ID before the stores will sell a SIM card. Have any of you non-Italian residents done this successfully? Suggestions? I will be in Germany first and could buy a SIM there, but as I'll be in Italy for the vast majority of the trip I might be better off with an Italian number (then again, perhaps it won't make a difference).

I'm tempted to buy a SIM in advance to make it easy (the last thing I want is to waste time with the phones while in Europe). But,  I don't want to spend the outrageous $0.50-$1 per minute some of the sites referenced here (and elsewhere) charge to RECEIVE calls (when it seems most, if not all, prepaid cell providers in Europe offer free incoming calls). 

I have an iPhone 3GS I'm going to jailbreak for this trip, though I'm tempted to just buy a cheap phone. Or, if anyone knows of a reliable data-only plan that's affordable, I'd be tempted to get that and use VoIP on my iPhone for all calls.

Suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Ken555

Discovered this website with lots of good info on cell options in Europe. Seems it might be best to just wait till I'm there to get the sim cards. There's also a way to get a "codice fiscale" for Italy on this site as well.

http://www.prepaidgsm.net/en/italia/data_italy.html

Actually, Telna Mobile might be a good option. Anyone used them? Rates in Italy seem quite reasonable ($19/year + $0.199 per minute ~ cost for all minutes, including incoming, and only $0.247 per minute to call the USA).

http://www.telnamobile.com/index.ph..._rates&sid=&part=1check&country=111&x=16&y=20


----------



## alanmj

Ken555 said:


> Just found this thread. I need a couple SIM cards for GSM phones for Italy later this year. I've read that in Italy you need to prove you are a local resident with ID before the stores will sell a SIM card. Have any of you non-Italian residents done this successfully? Suggestions? I will be in Germany first and could buy a SIM there, but as I'll be in Italy for the vast majority of the trip I might be better off with an Italian number (then again, perhaps it won't make a difference).



If you go into a cellphone store on the street in Germany, you also have to have a German address - and not a hotel address - to buy a SIM card. Same in Ireland, France and Spain. (I have SIM cards for all 4 countries...) Perhaps it's EU-wide?

You may though be able to purchase a SIM card on arrival at the airport (certainly you can at Dublin airport). These "tourist" SIM cards are more expensive to purchase and more expensive to use though. It's a tourist rip-off.


----------



## x3 skier

alanmj said:


> If you go into a cellphone store on the street in Germany, you also have to have a German address - and not a hotel address - to buy a SIM card. Same in Ireland, France and Spain. (I have SIM cards for all 4 countries...) Perhaps it's EU-wide?



I bought a SIM at an O2 store on the Ku'Damm in Berlin for calls back to the states. Cost 10 Euros with 10 euros credit (or close to that) and all I had to show was my passport. No need for any German Address.

On my Oct visit to London, I used a different O2 card I bought three years ago in London for calls back to the states.

Cheers


----------



## alanmj

x3 skier said:


> I bought a SIM at an O2 store on the Ku'Damm in Berlin for calls back to the states. Cost 10 Euros with 10 euros credit (or close to that) and all I had to show was my passport. No need for any German Address.
> 
> On my Oct visit to London, I used a different O2 card I bought three years ago in London for calls back to the states.
> 
> Cheers



Hi x3 skier, when was this? Sounds like things have changed since I bought my German SIM card some years ago.


----------



## MALC9990

x3 skier said:


> You need a Quad Band GSM phone that is unlocked. There are tons of them on eBay. Once you get the phone, take it with you and buy a SIM card when you get to Europe.
> 
> OR
> 
> Just buy a Pay as you go phone in Europe.
> 
> OR
> 
> Get a phone card either here or there and use public phones.
> 
> Cheers



Buying a Pay-as-You-Go phone in Europe is no longer as easy as it used to be. Anti-Terrorism laws now require lots of information to be supplied when buying phones in many countries - evidence of identity and address etc.


----------



## x3 skier

alanmj said:


> Hi x3 skier, when was this? Sounds like things have changed since I bought my German SIM card some years ago.



I bought it this past Thanksgiving Weekend. Just walked in, asked for a SIM that would allow cheap calls to the States, was asked for my passport and Presto!

Cheers


----------



## Happytravels

*magic jack*

I second the magic jack...........!!!!!!!  I did my research before we went to the Bahamas last year..just in case for emergencies, We have ATT for our cell use in the USA and they wanted $5.99 per month plus $2.00 per minute for all calls to the USA, I thought that was a bit much, as you may get put on hold and so on.  We had and emergency  MY Dad had passed away and we were out of the country (not far but still out of the USA), I had to make numerous calls to family members and had to change our airline tickets, was on the phone with them for over and hour, first quote to change the tickets $880.00 per person  , I asked if they could do anything else,I wasn't worried about how long it took to get a better price , HOLD PLEASE, after a while they came back and we worked it out to be just $26.00 per person to change our flights and we rented a car for just $150.00, so all in all...that one phone call would have cost us OVER $120.00 with our cell phones, and still called all my family to make sure everything went smooth.......I love it and well worth the price $39.95 for a years worth of service unlimited calls local and long distance to and from the USA.......If you are going to have internet access this is all you will need........well worth it.  They can be purchased just about anywhere.  I went to couple of local places, Walmart, they were out and went to the local drug store and found one (Walgreens)  they now sell them everywhere, even seen them at Best Buy.  

One more thing...........I have heard but don't know if it is true....that if you are out of the country and your cell rings but you don't answer it you still get charged a fee.  I don't know how much it was, so BEFORE we left for the Bahamas I CALL FORWARDED both of our cell phones to the new magic jack number.  So if anyone called they would get the magic jack voice mail which comes through your email..YOU WILL NEVER MISS A MESSAGE.........Just my 2cents         ONE TIME FLAT PRICE, doesn't get better then that.


----------



## x3 skier

Happytravels said:


> One more thing...........I have heard but don't know if it is true....that if you are out of the country and your cell rings but you don't answer it you still get charged a fee.



That's usually because it goes to voice mail so it "counts" as a received call. 

I use my Euro (or other SIM) in my cheapo GSM phone for calls and just turn off my US cell phone. If it is off. "the System" does not know it is in Europe (or wherever) so there is no additional charge.

Cheers


----------



## elaine

*telestial*

I got the telestial passporter lite 3 years ago for Europe for $35 or so--it had free incoming calls to many countries--$1 per minute or so outgoing. We did the call home and tell them to call back routine.  I used the phone again last Sept. Still worked great.  Incoming voicemail and checking voicemail are free, I think. Also has a data package, which I did not use. I bought it b/c you prepay a minimal amount and can recharge with more money as you go---no CC attached to the phone--so, if it's lost or stolen, you are only out the $ you put on the phone, which I kept at $20 or so.  We used it everywhere--France, Italy, Swizerland, Finland, Sweden, etc.


----------



## KarenB

I just got back from skiing in Switzerland and my EuroBuzz  phone worked great. Sometimes it picked up a signal from Swisscom, sometimes it picked up a signal from Sunrise - whichever was the strongest.

I use it every time I go to Europe.


----------



## x3 skier

KarenB said:


> I just got back from skiing in Switzerland and my EuroBuzz  phone worked great. Sometimes it picked up a signal from Swisscom, sometimes it picked up a signal from Sunrise - whichever was the strongest.
> 
> I use it every time I go to Europe.



$0.79 a minute for calls to the States and even local calls seems a pretty high price to pay. It may be convenient but you pay for it. A SIM from a local provider is a lot cheaper.

Cheers


----------



## KarenB

x3 skier said:


> $0.79 a minute for calls to the States and even local calls seems a pretty high price to pay. It may be convenient but you pay for it. A SIM from a local provider is a lot cheaper.
> 
> Cheers



Yes, but I always have the same number whenever I'm traveling, so it's really easy for people to get hold of me. So that's a big plus for me compared with buying a local SIM in each country I travel to.

K


----------



## JudyH

And I like EuroBuzz cause I have an old old phone, and I'm obviously not very techy, and I like the convenience.  If I have an emergency the cell phone minutes will be the least of my expenses.  And if you have internet, you can always use Skype to call and that's really cheap.  I have it on my netbook I always take with me.


----------



## HudsHut

I'm going to Spain in June for 2 weeks. Staying at my cousin's house (so I'll have a residential address.) 
I have an iphone4 with AT&T. Is this a phone for which I can a SIM card there, or is this a locked phone?

What other options do you recommend?


----------



## x3 skier

hudshut said:


> I'm going to Spain in June for 2 weeks. Staying at my cousin's house (so I'll have a residential address.)
> I have an iphone4 with AT&T. Is this a phone for which I can a SIM card there, or is this a locked phone?
> 
> What other options do you recommend?



I think the phone is locked to ATT but I have heard they will unlock it if you have it 6(?) Months.  Just ask them. If they unlock it, just get a SIM in Spain. I am sure your cousin will know which to get.

Cheers


----------



## HudsHut

I also have a Motorola Razor, currently with AT&T. (2 year contract has been completed.) I believe I can buy a SIM card in Spain to put into this phone, then purchase minutes for calls.

Does this phone need to be unlocked before I can swap out the SIM card? If so, how is that done? 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## x3 skier

hudshut said:


> I also have a Motorola Razor, currently with AT&T. (2 year contract has been completed.) I believe I can buy a SIM card in Spain to put into this phone, then purchase minutes for calls.
> 
> Does this phone need to be unlocked before I can swap out the SIM card? If so, how is that done?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



It probably is locked to ATT. You need to take it a ATT Store and have them unlock it. You can then use any SIM you can buy anywhere there is GSM service (which is most of the world) as the ATT Razr is a Quad Band GSM Phone.

Cheers


----------



## HudsHut

Thank you very much. I will do that today.

This whole "unlock" process has been a mystery to me! I appreciate your shedding some light on it.

Cheers,
Maria


----------



## jjpeter11

If you purchase an International Roaming SIM when you travel, instead of taking your mobile with you whilst you travel through Europe, then you should save at least 70% or more. I am sure that you would rather keep your money in your pocket.  international SIM


----------



## x3 skier

Buying a SIM for each country is the cheapest by far.

Chers


----------

